# Adding a spiral staircase leading to an attic?



## HomeRepairMike (May 5, 2011)

I want to make an attic space usable so part of my idea is to add a spiral staircase that does not take lots of space and put it into a closet where there is currently a ladder leading to the attic. Anyone have any idea how expensive these are? Where do I even look to purchase one of these?

Thanks.


----------



## nealtw (May 5, 2011)

Spiral Stairs, Spiral Staircases, Spiral Stair Kits


----------



## HomeRepairMike (May 6, 2011)

Thanks for the link!


----------



## joecaption (May 6, 2011)

And just who do you plan on getting any up into the attic with a spiral stair?
There fine for just people to go up them but impossible to move furniture up or down.
There's dozens of companys that can premake spiral stairs just Google spiral stairs.


----------



## AndyGump (May 7, 2011)

I might suggest an alternative to the spiral staircase, an alternating tread staircase.

It is usually wider that any ladder, is to to code and doesn't take a lot of room.

Andy.


----------



## sjson (May 12, 2011)

What will you be using the attic space for? As mentioned by joecaption, I can't imagine you moving any large heavy items into the attic. It will be near to impossible. Before you decide to use your attic space, make sure to check for any roof leaks, floor and roof framing, and climate.


----------



## nealtw (May 12, 2011)

I think the pull down ladder is a better choice, the smallist spiral uses about 4ftx 4ft and you have to cut that size hole in the ceiling or worse ,trusses. Never mind how much weight you are not supposed to put in the attic.


----------

